# I HATE MY C4U CUBE!!!!!



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

It pops and locks up every second so i tighten it and it cant move even though its lubed and then it still pops!!! idk what to do. im getting an edison soon but i still wanna use this cube and not waste the money i spent on it what should i do?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

STOP MAKING THREADS!!!!!!!!
RAWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stop complaining. When I was a kid, we had to cube with wooden cubes!!!


----------



## Skewb (Jul 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> STOP MAKING THREADS!!!!!!!!
> RAWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop complaining. When I was a kid, we had to cube with wooden cubes!!!



+1 on that one...


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 2, 2009)

By your description, it's a horrible cube. What lube are you using? The cube has a lot of potential if you tune it correctly. I have one that's not good for 2H but awesome for OH. 

You know what you should do? If you hate it so much, give it to me.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

i got the porceloin white and i use this thing called pure silicon and its from kel i think. on the front it says leather fiberglass wood and tools.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

New cube. Problem solved. If X doesn't work, try Y.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

seriously. If you don't stop making threads, Ima go crazy.
15 threads in 4 days, all of which are COMPLETE CRAP.

Just suck it up, and deal with the cube.
Maybe it's not the cube. Maybe it's you.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha. I recently found out that I get better times with my black storebought rubiks cube than my 2 cube4you purple diys... I am waiting for my type c to arrive.. I think it has to do with the f2l recognition on my purple cubes. I will never buy a color cube again... Too bad deal extreme only carries purple c4u brand diys.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> When I was a kid, we had to cube with wooden cubes!!!


Lol @ 1992. But ya, this kid posts a lot.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry i just have alot of questions i guess? im kinda new to the forum. well i made it a while ago but i just started using it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

How to be cool like StatueK1992:

USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!
scroll to the top. 
Click "search."
Type in a question, or some words about the question.
Click on one of the threads.
READ IT.
Don't make useless threads.


If you can't find an answer above, try THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> seriously. If you don't stop making threads, Ima go crazy.
> 15 threads in 4 days, all of which are COMPLETE CRAP.
> 
> Just suck it up, and deal with the cube.
> Maybe it's not the cube. Maybe it's you.



It is always the cube. Until you get a type C. Then there are no excuses until the lube dries out. I don't mind these threads. If you hate them so much, don't look at them. Don't post. Don't use these as an excuse to get your post count up (I'm a hypocrite, btw).


----------



## sooland (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm, I've never heard of your lubricant before. I use CRC. As for the rest, I bet you could search up some explanation on the forum search.

(For future recognition, this was kind of a pointless thread, as many of your threads have been. If you don't want to be hated on the forums, i recommend that you start thinking first before posting.)


----------



## Gparker (Jul 2, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> sorry i just have alot of questions i guess? im kinda new to the forum. well i made it a while ago but i just started using it.



Your not that new anymore, April 2009. Even if you joined near the end like you did, it's still 2 monthes. It didn't take me that long to figure out about this website. 

But if you have questions, search or use the famous one ansewer question thread. Use that instead of making more threads


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

no i mean i only started using it this week.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jul 2, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> It pops and locks



A dancing cube? I want one. Can I have yours?


----------



## Skewb (Jul 2, 2009)

you know, a good tool you might want to use is the search function... especially if you are frustrated with something (like buying a cube that you consider to be garbage) you might just find out exactly what you should do to fix it...


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> tfkscores said:
> 
> 
> > It pops and locks
> ...



my cube happens to be a male so idk if you would like it. now if it were a girl i would see how you would want it but idk if you into that kinda stuff.


----------



## Skewb (Jul 2, 2009)

Skewb said:


> you know, a good tool you might want to use is the search function... especially if you are frustrated with something (like buying a cube that you consider to be garbage) you might just find out exactly what you should do to fix it...



yeah, sooooo didn't realize that 3 other people already posted that


----------



## Skewb (Jul 2, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > tfkscores said:
> ...



really? wow... i... just wow


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously, if you make too many threads in such a short amount of time, people WILL ignore you (and many already are). And it also looks like you're ignoring the tips from people who DID pay attention to you.

Before you make a thread, make sure there aren't already threads about the same topic that you're making.
Most of the threads you made were either pointless, already had a thread similar to the one you made, or the issue you gave wasn't enough to have make a thread about. 

Use the search function. In case Stachuk1992's instructions weren't simple enough for you, refer to this image:






If you keep making pointless threads, you'll just be seen as bothering everyone else and get banned.

As for your cube, maybe the different sides' tightness is inconsistent, like 3 sides are super tight and 3 sides are super loose, so even if you tighten/loosen it'll be a horrible cube. Try to make each side consistently tight.



> > It pops and locks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you assume that KubeKid is a male? Do you think that only males can solve Rubik's Cubes?


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 2, 2009)

And here I though that 'Rubik's Exer' was annoying . . .


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

change the springs...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jul 2, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > tfkscores said:
> ...



Oh darn.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> It is always the cube. Until you get a type C.



That is a truly amazing post.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > It is always the cube. Until you get a type C.
> ...



Lol you guys make it hard for me to wait for my type c X_X


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > It is always the cube. Until you get a type C.
> ...



Do you mean the Old Type C or the new one?

The new type Cs, from my experience, are lame.

Ive never tried the old ones. (YUGA I Think?)


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Yugas are type D's. I forget the difference on the new C's.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



D'oh, I knew that.

Okies, thanks.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

New C IIs have closed edges like a type F.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> And here I though that 'Rubik's Exer' was annoying . . .


lol no one beats Rubik's Exer.


----------



## Skewb (Jul 2, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> As for your cube, maybe the different sides' tightness is inconsistent, like 3 sides are super tight and 3 sides are super loose, so even if you tighten/loosen it'll be a horrible cube. Try to make each side consistently tight.



to go with what edd wrote, you might try tightening all of the screws with and equal amount of torque, then back all 6 screws off a 1/4 turn each until all the sides feel equal, you can then fine tune the cube to your liking. hope that helps


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 2, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> And here I though that 'Rubik's Exer' was annoying . . .




//////////


----------



## Mastersonian (Jul 2, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Nuceria said:
> 
> 
> > And here I though that 'Rubik's Exer' was annoying . . .
> ...



Wow, Really? What kind of post is that?

To tfkscores: I suggest you take a look at Chris Bird's (monkeydude1313)tutorial here on how to set the perfect tension for a diy. He has many cubeforyou cubes and from his experience, they are fantastic (he used one to make the tutorial).


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mastersonian said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Nuceria said:
> ...



An emoticon followed by some slashes to break the character limit.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> sorry i just have alot of questions i guess? im kinda new to the forum. well i made it a while ago but i just started using it.



You realize that the question asked in this thread has nothing to do with knowledge of anything whatsoever?

P.S. - Good job Justin 

P.P.S. - A quote for you, my friend  "The cube doesn't make the cuber" (or something like that )

P.P.P.S. - "im" is not a word. (alright, now I'm just being mean )


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mastersonian said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Nuceria said:
> ...



Those are C4Y DIY's, not the porcelin C4Y 3x3 cube that he has. Technically not the same thnig.


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 3, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Mastersonian said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



They're the same type of cube, but they are of different colors.


----------



## ChaosWZ (Jul 6, 2009)

ultimate fix for your cube -- Find the nearest oven, set to 450 degrees Farenheit, wait about an hour or until its a crispy golden brown, put it inside a cupcake or a muffin, give it to someone you hate, or someone you dont just not me. Laugh as they bite into it and break thier teeth on a melted c4y cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 6, 2009)

ChaosWZ said:


> ultimate fix for your cube -- Find the nearest oven, set to 450 degrees Farenheit, wait about an hour or until its a crispy golden brown, put it inside a cupcake or a muffin, give it to someone you hate, or someone you dont just not me. Laugh as they bite into it and break thier teeth on a melted c4y cube



I could never bring myself to do that to a cube... even...(gasp) a Type A.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 6, 2009)

Are C4U cubes that bad? I hear they're one of the best cubes out there, but then again I also hear that they're overrated.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jul 6, 2009)

i loved mine but once i took off the white stickers it got very stiff so i guess my type e is my favorite


----------

